# <hostname>.unknown_domain   hostname dnsdomainname

## cruxnor

Hi,

nach einem wechsel zu Gentoo-Hardened (USE=hardened emerge -euv world) erhalte ich keinen Host- bzw. Domainnamen mehr!

+ /etc/init.d/hostname wird per boot gestartet

+ /etc/init.d/dnsdomainname wird per default gestartet

+ /etc/hostname enthält den rechnernamen

+ /etc/dnsdomainname enthält den namen der domain

+ /etc/hosts enthält die IP-Adresse des Interfaces mit dem FQDN + Nick

   "127.0.0.1 rechner.domain rechner localhost" hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, ohne erfolg

+ /etc/issue: This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

+ Ausgabe des Befehls hostname: <hostname>

+ Ausgabe des Befehls dnsdomainname: dnsdomainname: Unknown host

DasEeinzigste was bisher geholfen hat, war nach dem ersten Login "hostname rechner.domain" einzugeben.

Any ideas? Es gibt zwar schon ne Menge solcher Topics, jedoch funktioniert kein Lösungsvorschlag bei mir.

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## Linuxpeter

Schreib mal in die /etc/hosts folgendes zusätzlich rein (hilft zumindest bei mir):

```

192.168.0.1    rechner.domain    rechner

```

rechner und domain natürlich anpassen   :Wink: 

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

jup hab ich auch: /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.2 rechner.domain rechner

bzw dies hab ich auch schon versucht:

127.0.0.1 rechner.domain localhost

192.168.0.2 rechner.domain rechner

versuch nr x:

127.0.0.1 rechner.domain rechner localhost

192.168.0.2 rechner.domain rechner

mir fällt wirklich nichts mehr ein.....

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## tuxilla

Geh mal folgendermaßen vor:

# echo localhost > /etc/hostname

# echo localdomain > /etc/dnsdomainname

Wichtig!!

# rc-update add domainname default

In /etc/hosts müsste nun folgendes in der 1. Zeile stehen:

127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain  localhost

Falls nicht, mußt Du es entsprechend korrigieren!

Gruß, tuxilla

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

@tuxilla

Jup per Copy&Past durchgeführt und bringt leider auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, sprich gleiches Bild wie bisher. Das Einzigste was hilft ist, nach einem Systemstart /etc/init.d/hostname restart aufzurufen. Danach ist alles wie mans erwarten würde. Die Datei ist jedoch exakt gleich wie die z.B. auf meinem funktionierenden Notebook.

Any ideas?

thx, cruxnor

----------

## tuxilla

Hallo cruxnor!

Ich finde es schon seltsam, daß es nach einem /etc/init.d/hostname restart einwandfrei funktioniert. Am besten setzt Du mal alles ganz zurück:

# rc-update del hostname boot

# rc-update del domainname default

reboot

dann wieder

# echo localhost > /etc/hostname

# echo localdomain > /etc/dnsdomainname

# rc-update add hostname boot

# rc-update add domainname default

überprüfe mit

# rc-update show

überprüfe /etc/hosts

reboot

Wenn es danach immer noch nicht funktioniert, überprüfe, ob alle Verknüpfungen in /etc/runlevels/boot bzw. default existieren, ansonsten überprüfe ebenfalls deine /etc/inittab

Gruß, tuxilla

----------

## cruxnor

Hi tuxilla,

jup hab alles durchgeführt, leider wieder ohne erfolg! Das einzig Merkwürdige ist, dass der symbolische Link von /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname "nur" mit 755 Rechten versehen ist. Sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren.

rm /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname && ln -snf /etc/init.d/hostname /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

Danach sind die Rechte wieder auf 755, aber egal daran darfs eigentlich nicht liegen, da auf meinem Notebook Alsasound auch mit den Rechten 755 gestartet wird (und des funktioniert).

So nun poste ich nochmal alles:

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 20 Jun 13 15:10 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

# Hatte auch schon wie besprochen localhost in die Datei geschrieben, jeder Test mit localhost bzw. troll durchgeführt!

$ cat /etc/hostname

troll

$ cat /etc/dnsdomainname 

localdomain

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 22 Jun 13 14:29 domainname -> /etc/init.d/domainname

$ cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost

192.168.0.2     troll.localdomain       troll

Die Startdateien hab ich mit einem funktionierenden System überprüft und sind jeweils exakt gleich. Auch die /etc/inittab ist exakt gleich!

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## tuxilla

Hast Du ein Netzwerk? Die Einträge in /etc/hosts deuten darauf hin. Wenn ja, trage in der 1. Zeile nur - 127.0.0.1 localhost  - ein. Falls Du nur einen Rechner hast oder alle anderen Rechner von einem Nameserver aufgelöst werden können, genügt der folgende Eintrag in /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

Poste mal dein Ergebnis von rc-update show

Gruß, tuxilla

----------

## cruxnor

Hi!

Jup hab en Netzwerk. OK /etc/hosts hab ich geändert. Bind9 läuft bei mir eh als Nameserver.

```

                LCDd |      default                  

             apache2 |      default                  

             apcupsd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               chpax |                               

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |      default                  

                dhcp |      default                  

            dhcrelay |                               

          domainname |      default                  

           fetchmail |                               

                 gpm |                               

          grsecurity |                               

                halt |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

             lcdproc |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

            mldonkey |                               

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

              nagios |      default                  

               named |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nrpe |                               

                nsca |                               

                nscd |                               

          ntp-client |                               

                ntpd |      default                  

             numlock |                               

             postfix |                               

         prelude-lml |      default                  

     prelude-manager |      default                  

        prelude-nids |      default                  

             pwcheck |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |      default                  

           saslauthd |                               

              serial | boot                          

              smartd |      default                  

               snmpd |                               

               snort |                               

                sshd |      default                  

             stunnel |      default                  

              switch |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

             winbind |                              

```

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *cruxnor wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> jup hab ich auch: /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> ...

 

Mir kam jetzt nochmal dein Problem in den Sinn, weil ich heute nacht auf meinem neu aufzubauenden Server auch mit "bitstreamer.(none)" begrüsst wurde.

Hier kommt wohl der resolver ins Spiel. Gucke mal in /etc/host.conf, in welcher Reihenfolge die Namensauflösung erfolgt... Auch sehe ich, das Du "rechner.domain localhost" versucht hast, nicht aber "localhost.domain localhost". Tue das bitte doch auch mal!

Tschau, Stefan!

----------

## cruxnor

Hallo,

@schienenhaenger

/etc/host.conf war bisher bei mir noch nicht vorhanden, habs eben erstellt und en reboot durchgeführt.....leider immer noch das selbe Problem!

$ cat /etc/host.conf

order hosts,bind

Danach localhost.localdomain localhost abgeändert....bringt leider auch nichts!

So langsam find ichs wirklich komisch, hab jetzt auf nem Testsystem auch zuerst Gentoo installiert und danach ein Upgrade auf Gentoo-Hardened durchgeführt. Da hat es einwandfrei funktioniert! Keine Probleme mit dem Hostnamen usw. auch die Startfiles usw sind exakt gleich wie auf dem Testsystem (zumindest behauptet das md5sum und diff .  :Wink:  )

thx, cruxnor

----------

## marc

wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das dein rechner die ip 192.168.0.2 hat und den namen rechner mit der domain lan

```

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.2 rechner.lan

/etc/dnsdomainname

lan

/etc/hostname

rechner

```

und ein   :Arrow:  rc-update add domainname default

dann mal rebooten. so sollte es gehen

```
/etc/host.conf

order hosts, bind

multi on

/etc/resolv.conf

domain lan

nameserver <hier der 1te nameserver>

nameserver <hier der 2te nameserver>

```

die host.conf bestimmt die reihenfolge der der dateien die ausgewertet werden um unbekannte ips zu ermitteln.

hier also erst die /etc/hosts dann die /etc/resolv.conf

gruss

----------

## cruxnor

Hallo,

@marc

Nope, funzt auch nicht!

Hier meine Config-Files:

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.2 troll.localdomain

```

/etc/hostname

```

troll

```

/etc/dnsdomainname

```

localdomain

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

domain localdomain

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 194.25.2.129

```

/etc/host.conf

```

order hosts,bind

multi on

```

Funzt leider immer noch nicht! Hab echt kein Plan mehr......  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## marc

dann kann ich dir nur noch das hier anbieten. ich sehe gerade das du bind am laufen hast.

gruss

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

jup kenn ich auch schon des Tutorial.....neija so wies aussieht bleibt mir wohl eine Neuinstallation nicht erspart. In 14 Tagen hab ich ne Woche Urlaub und werds da dann wohl durchziehen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Der Zustand, dass ich nach jeden Neustart hostname sowie apache o.ä. manuell neustarte ist nicht hinnehmbar. Aber die Fehlerursache würde mich trotzdem interessieren, deshalb werd ich wohl noch 2 Wochen lang suchen......*schnüffel*

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## toralf

 *tuxilla wrote:*   

> Hallo cruxnor!
> 
> # rc-update del domainname default
> 
> # rc-update add domainname default
> ...

 

Besser:

```

rc-update add dnsdomainname

```

----------

## hoschi

Hallo, klinke ich mich auch mal ein!

Ich habe Gentoo so aufgesetzt wie im handbuch beschrieben

also echo hoschi > /etc/hostname

und  echo homenetwork > /etc/dnsdomainname

ersteres wird im runlevel "boot" aktiviert" zweiteres im runlevel "default"

meine hosts-datei sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost 

 

trotzdem "nennt" sich mein gentoo bei hochfahren nur

hoschi.unknow_domainblabla

es ist ein ganz normales stage1 gentoo, mit vanilla 2.6.6

ps: ich hatte diese "problem" bisher mit jeder gentoo installation

----------

## skibbi

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hallo, klinke ich mich auch mal ein!
> 
> Ich habe Gentoo so aufgesetzt wie im handbuch beschrieben
> 
> also echo hoschi > /etc/hostname
> ...

 

Gleiches Problem habe ich hier auch. Allerdings erst seitdem ich Gentoo auf dem kleinen Rechner neu installiert habe.

Einzige Unterschied zur vorigen Installation und der auf dem großen Rechner ist, dass ich die LiveCD 2004.1 statt 2004.0 genommen habe.

Aber kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dies der Grund sein sollte.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Bei Einzelplatz-Rechnern kann man es auch so in die /etc/hosts schreiben:

```

127.0.0.1    rechnername.rechnerdomain    rechnername    localhost

```

wobei rechnername und rechnerdomain entsprechend anzupassen sind.

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```

127.0.0.1    privat.home.net    privat    localhost

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich weiss nicht genau warum!  :Smile: 

/etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.28    AMDXP.local.lan  AMDXP

192.168.0.10    Lap1200.local.lan Lap1200

----------

## hoschi

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Bei Einzelplatz-Rechnern kann man es auch so in die /etc/hosts schreiben:
> 
> ```
> 
> 127.0.0.1    rechnername.rechnerdomain    rechnername    localhost
> ...

 

muss man das parallel zu dem machen was man schon im runlevel boot und default hat?

ich machs mal  :Smile: 

danke

----------

